# Eclipse trailer problem



## horsesthree (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a 2010 2H slant that has been used very little, think I actually had it out a whole 2 times this year. I had doors open to clean before storing for winter, when went to shut larger of the 2 would not close...finally figured out the door was off kilter, looked closer and the top and bottom hinges have come apart! This makes no sense to me; maybe if it was the 2 upper or both lower, but one of each? Company does not answer calls/ emails. I think if I had looked closer at the hinges before buying I would not have- thanks for any information.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

* Warranty Information	*


   

For a three (3) year period from the date of the original purchase, Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC warrants its product to be free of defective workmanship and material. For a five (5) year period from the date of original purchase, Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC warrants the trailers main frame (when applicable) to be free of defective workmanship and material. The original warranty must be filled out by the Original Purchaser and the Eclipse Dealer and returned to Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC within 30 days of purchase. This warranty is only extended to the Original Purchaser. IF THIS SIGNED WARRANTY IS NOT POST MARKED BY THE THIRTIETH (30th) DAY AFTER PURCHASE, ALL WARRANTIES WHETHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED SHALL BE NULL AND VOID.


Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC does not warrant components not manufactured by Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC such as, but not limited to tires, wheels, axles, jacks or couplers. Warranty on paint excludes deterioration or damage from any road elements, improper wash solvents, sand, salt, or other weather conditions.


Normal wear on any item is not subject to warranty. Normal wear items include but are not limited to light bulbs, bearings and brake linings. Damage caused by failing to maintain and torque lug nuts properly will not be covered by Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC.

LIMITATIONS:


Only the Original Purchaser may make a claim under this limited warranty. This warranty is nontransferable and nonassignable.
This warranty only applies to products purchased and remaining solely in the United States or Canada.
This limited warranty applies to defects arising from normal use only.
This limited warranty becomes null and void if the product is rented, leased or used for commercial purposes.
This limited warranty covers the cost of repair only.
All freight is exempt from warranty.
Warranty repairs shall be completed by Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC located in Somerset, Ohio. At discretion of Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC a reasonable allowance for off site repairs may be made.
Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC is not responsible for shipping or transportation charges in delivering the defective product to Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC for repairs.
 
EXCLUSIONS:


Damage caused by normal use: This limited warranty does not cover damage caused by normal use including but not limited to damage caused by roadway chemicals, animals or normal wear.
Damage caused from cleaning: This limited warranty does not cover damage caused by exposure to cleaning compounds, bleaching, acid cleaning and / or pressure washing.
Components Warranted by Original Manufacturers, including but not limited to: Tires, axles, brake components, suspension components, springs, jacks, couplers, mats, batteries, windows and doors purchased by Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC are warranted by their manufacturers and are excluded from this limited warranty.
Damage caused by misuse: This limited warranty does not cover damages resulting from misuse, accident, overload, negligence, unauthorized repair, or alteration.
 
Prior Written Consent Required For Return of Defective Parts.


No reimbursement will be made to any dealer or Original Purchaser for repairs made without the prior written consent of Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC. Any defective part(s) must be sent by prepaid freight to Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC in order to qualify for replacement or reimbursement under this Limited Warranty.

This limited warranty is the exclusive warranty and remedy and supersedes all other warranties whether express or implied and the purchaser does hereby release Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC there from. Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC makes no representation or warranty of any kind, express or implied, with respect to merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose or any other matter. No one, including an Authorized Dealer, may make further or additional warranties on behalf of Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC. The Purchaser’s exclusive remedy shall be that set forth above for any claim of liability under negligence, strict liability, breach of warranty or any other legal theory.










Top
 








Copyright © 2011 ~ All Rights Reserved
Eclipse Aluminum Trailers, LLC
Somerset, Ohio​ 

Terms of Use :: Privacy Policy :: Site Map _







_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

do you meet the requirements of the warranty ?


----------



## horsesthree (Dec 2, 2011)

*Warranty*

I have read that warrenty so many times I should have it memorized, yes I do meet the terms listed. What do you know about this trailer? Thanks for replying


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

looks like you have to transport the trailer to them to get anything done, Are you in Ohio ? If they wont aswer their calls I would call one last time. Let them know this is your last attempt to contact them, The next call you make will be to the Ohio Attorney General and BBB,


----------



## horsesthree (Dec 2, 2011)

*calls*

Unfortunately I think you are right on....looks like they will make "off site" repairs, BUT only at their discretion! Have posted a few times on thier FB page but I am pretty sure they delete that as soon as they see it. If it really is a family business they are not treating past customers very well, the dealer I bought it from said they are no longer selling them due to poor customer service, when I mentioned that in my very first email to the company- whoa! got a response on the same day! Thanks for your input.


----------



## showclothes (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, I purchased an Eclipse trailer in 2009. I've had issues with it and have repeatedly contacted them for a resolution. Unfortunately, I am being shuffled from one person to another and getting nowhere. I've read about concerns that others have had with these trailers and I'm regretting my purchase. Please if anyone is considering a purchase make sure you know what you're getting. One issue I have is the quality of the aluminum. My trailer has been sitting under cover in Florida and only on the road twice since I purchased it. The aluminum is badly pitted and I've been told I won't be able to correct that. I'm also hearing that the welding on them is not the best which gives me concern as to their safety. Their customer service has not been the best.


----------



## showclothes (Dec 23, 2011)

FYI.....The BBB lists their rating as an "F" based on complaints about warranty and service issues.


----------



## albion (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, an F rating? I was considering getting an Eclipse trailer. Not sure I will now. 

Wouldn't the dealer where you purchased the trailer honour the warranty?


----------



## showclothes (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Albion, Yes, I was surprised about the F rating as well. I'm dealing directly with the main office on this. I've been trying to get these things resolved now for 5 months. I'm about to report them to the BBB myself. 

The only reason I'm putting this info out is because I want people to make certain they know what they are getting before they purchase. I wish I had done more research on their quality and customer service before I bought mine.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend bo't a new trailer from Alabama and within a year the top of the fenders were showing rust. No primer?? It sounds like the Eclipse warranty is good as long as the trailer is sitting on the dealer's lot.


----------



## showclothes (Dec 23, 2011)

Well put Saddlebag! Sad. Very bad quality.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I was considering Eclipse while back (because it's alum and price was right) but after digging out the reviews I decided not to go with it. Price is very attractive but you get what you pay for. I got Adam's instead.


----------

